# Kitty rescue



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

What does this post have to do with slingshots? Not a thing. I just like cats.










Five days ago this Meow was found collapsed from hunger/thirst. Rescued and sent to Wildlife Dept. Is fine now.

Our dogs hunt Covid patients sneaking into the country.
Our cats eat our stupid people, raising our collective IQ level.
And this is how it's meant to be.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Glad it's doing well now. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

It's very hot this year. Even my air conditioner went kaput.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Happy that the kitty was rescued.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful animal. I’m glad someone was there to help her out when she needed it the most. We’re having a pretty hot summer here as well. Although I’m sure you guys have us beat in that arena hands down!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Beautiful animal. I’m glad someone was there to help her out when she needed it the most.


Watch how to cool down your cat from 1:25 - 1:52. And to say "thanks", the cat breaks your jaw (see till end). The video is in Urdu but the thing I learnt from this was "never turn your back at them even when they are just playing".







Sandstorm said:


> Although I’m sure you guys have us beat in that arena hands down!


Probably.




But the hotter it gets, the worse monsoon we get later. This year I expect everyone to either drown or get washed away into the ocean.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You may find this interesting .


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

What can I say... cats are just weird.


----------

